# Angeln in Ägypten speziell El Gouna und Umgebung



## Pseudokrieger (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Ich fliege Anfang Juli nach Ägypten und wohne dort in El Gouna.
Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer bin will ich dort nicht nur schnorcheln sondern auch mal ein paar Würfe mit Kunstköder machen. Eine eigene Rute und Köder würde ich natürlich mitnehmen.
Leider habe ich im Internet nichts eindeutiges gefunden was die Uferangelei betrifft. In Hurghada und anderen Orten ist es anscheinend verboten; aus Naturschutzgründen. Über El Gouna selbst findet man nichts eindeutiges. Einer schreibt es ist erlaubt, der andere behauptet das Gegenteil. Außdedem waren alle Beiträge die ich gefunden habe 5Jahre alt oder älter.
Ich würde ja auch ein Boot nehmen und an den Riffkanten entlangwobbeln, aber anscheinend schleppen die Einheimischen nur oder fischen mit Handleinen und darauf habe ich keine Lust.
Es wäre super wenn mir jemand Infos geben könnte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG
Christian


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten speziell El Gouna und Umgebung*

Hi,

sie schreiben"Fishing and spearfishing are not allowed in Protected Areas". Dir wird entweder nur möglich sein vorort anzufragen oder die organisierten Fishing Trips mitzumachen.

Auf jeden Fall verhängen sie enorme Strafen, wenn ihre Regulations nicht befolgt werden, da sie von ihrem "Red sea" touristisch gesehen ja leben!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten speziell El Gouna und Umgebung*

Hier kannst du "The map of the protected areas in the Red Sea" einmal ansehen:

http://www.abutig-marina.com/protected-areas.htm

El Gouna gehört somit in den Bereich Northern Island Protected Area!


----------

